# Camp Lights



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm looking for the best camp lighting system. We currently use plenty of lanterns and a fire but I'm looking for something we can hang in EZ Up Tents to light up a few tables and what not. Would be nice to get things off a table or ground. Has anyone found a bright rope light that runs on solar power and lasts awhile. What do you use for your camp light?


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

We use lanterns in one tent. We have used 12v dome lamp style light run off a 12v car battery. I also have a LED lantern that runs off 6 AA batteries. That works good for a small tent or camper. I'm interested in seeing the responses to this as well...always looking for better ideas.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

what i did as use a taillight socket with a 1156 bulb and a switch in between you would be surprised at how bright they are depending on size of tent you could run in a row with drop off light each with own switch with a good deep cycle you an get a week but if need more i just took a generator with a battery charger and ran that for a little bit and for storage just roll up and put in old paint can non crushable


----------



## Fishin' Wizard (Jan 4, 2009)

I sure hope you guys are not camping in a public campground with all those lights! It really sucks to be in a campground that looks like an airport! If its a deer camp in the woods, I'd recommend a small generator with a string of shaded incandescent bulbs strung across the camp between some trees.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

a battery powered puck light in each corner of the easyup is more then enough. generaly i will have a few candles lit and thats about it. once your eyes adjust to the dark you really don't need much , unless you want to read or something


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Check out the uvpaqlite they are really cool and last forever! And the price is not too bad either

http://www.uvpaqlite.com/


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

